# man hospitalized after mistaking poisonous copperhead for a python



## ReptilianGuy (Aug 7, 2009)

*Published:* 6-8-2009
*Source:* WCBD
*Author:* 

An amateur snake collector is recovering in a Washington, DC hospital after being bitten a copperhead he mistook for a python.

Jason Dale said he bought the snake for $100 from a neighbor under the belief that it was a python. 

When he tried to pick it up, it bit him.

*Read More...*


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Aug 7, 2009)

this one made my day:lol:, a friend told me of it and thought it was an aussie story at first then i found it


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Only in America. What a tard!

He is relieved he did'nt put it around his neck like the way he wears his pythons????? Does he wear his alligator boots as well when he goes out?


----------



## wranga (Aug 7, 2009)

guess hes a very amateur collector. possible a 5 minute expert


----------



## Brown_Hair (Aug 7, 2009)

lol what a ripper! The neighbour is a funny as bastard


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 9, 2009)

Did a quick Google to see what an (American) copperhead looks like. You could mistake it for a juvenile rectic. I'm not going to be too disparaging as I once (almost) mistook a de Vis's for a stimpson.
Oh and during my search I found this - Jelly The Cat Cheats Death - Neatorama That's an Australia copperhead and Montose that the mention is properly a town in the Dandelong ranges in Victoria


----------



## snake_boy (Aug 9, 2009)

they say poisonous alot. i was under the impression that snakes were not poisonous. am i mistaken?


----------



## webcol (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol what an idiot


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Aug 9, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> they say poisonous alot. i was under the impression that snakes were not poisonous. am i mistaken?


 
perhaps the american copperhead is :lol:??? lol... just yanks, that'd sum it up


----------

